
Show HN: Constaints-based spreadsheet prototype in Elm - adnanh
https://github.com/esad/lot
======
fiatjaf
What does "constraints-based" mean?

~~~
hawkice
The example is a good one -- the third cell is set to 300 AND a1 + a2. Then,
a1 is set to 51, which automatically sets a2 to 249. At no point was a2 given
a formula, it is just constrained by the formulas in other cells.

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, that's bizarre, but I like it.

